# DIY Kitchen Cabinets



## AK88 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello All - I am looking to keep the existing kitchen cabinets and want to know my options in repainting them. I am not sure if the material is melamine, but I can ensure you that it is a 80s or 90s glossy material. Can anyone identify the material, or give me any ideas for a DIY budget? Can anyone help out? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 15, 2015)

AK88 said:


> Hello All - I am looking to keep the existing kitchen cabinets and want to know my options in repainting them. I am not sure if the material is melamine, but I can ensure you that it is a 80s or 90s glossy material. Can anyone identify the material, or give me any ideas for a DIY budget? Can anyone help out? Thank you in advance!



Just the prep work will be time consuming, let alone the adhesion and durability of any finish.

Are the doors and dwr. fronts edge banded as well, or open grain, because if they are edge banded the structure is more than likely particle board, or a surfaced version.

Have you investigated replacing the doors and dwr. fronts with a Therm-a-foil product, which is the least expensive of your choices, and refacing or painting just the face frames?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 15, 2015)

http://www.wikihow.com/Paint-Melamine


----------



## havasu (Nov 15, 2015)

At my other house, I got a bid on new door and drawer fronts in that Thermofoil stuff. The company wanted $18k. I chose a local kitchen remodeler who custom fabbed the doors and drawer fronts, and customized a nice little wine rack, which did the entire kitchen for $8k. Here are before and after pics.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 16, 2015)

havasu said:


> At my other house, I got a bid on new door and drawer fronts in that Thermofoil stuff. The company wanted $18k. I chose a local kitchen remodeler who custom fabbed the doors and drawer fronts, and customized a nice little wine rack, which did the entire kitchen for $8k. Here are before and after pics.



There are several door and dwr. mfg., online who will quote and ship.

All that is needed is the opening measurements.


----------

